# christmas in august



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

My new motor for my copperhead just arrived going with a tohatsu 40 cant wait untill she's ready Ill post pics when its  on the boat ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Open her up! Let's see some porn! ;D


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Here we go again! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

oooh, oooh, oooh...another plain brown wrapper!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

its on the other coast, mel and the guys at ankona are putting it on for me other wise there would be pics of me tearing up the box like a kid


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> its on the other coast, mel and the guys at ankona are putting it on for me other wise there would be pics of me tearing up the box like a kid


I think I'd be driving by now!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Smart choice getting rid of that Honda.
Can't go wrong with something brand new!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

40 hp should move that boat real nice


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So????
Where's it at?!

I've been rethinking why I went with a 30 4stroke instead of a 40 2stroke. lol


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

its on the boat and its nasty ;D The diffrence between the two is night and day. So far it seems Iam burning less fuel, I run at lower rpms, it launces on plane and the top speed is more than enough. Super happy with the set up so far and Mel and the guys did a awsome gob setting it all up. As soon as I get a new camera Ill put up some pics and I have a little more time on the break in before I start looking at speed #s


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

seems like it worked out for both of us


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Can we atleast have a picture Eric?!?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

can we at least get a strip tease??????
..............please


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

congrats! looking forward to pictures and speed numbers / comparison to previous motor


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

here is a little tease promise there will be more pics to come


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats the exact motor i would have gone with if i were rigging a copperhead. nice job, congrats and enjoy


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

ok guys some updated pics


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

last one I picked up a new camrea today just breaking it in


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one sick Copperhead!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

SECOND THAT GRAMPS!!!
[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
it looks soooooooooooo sick ...........i got one question were can i buy a plastic prop like that one you got there  

congrats on the sick set up                    
now we need to see some pics of you with a 50inch bull red right next to that boat


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff's looking SICK!
Good stuff!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Picked up a push pole holder from anytide today. It came with all the hardware so I threw it on real quick and went out to try it, works great thanks tide


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats one one sweet ride!!! Now put some slime on her.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

merry christmas, so when we goin' dock light fishing?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

deerfly I bought my lights yesterday and putting them on this weekend. So I hope we can get out sooner than later


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

seriously, let me know when you're ready and I'll grab a couple fly rods and roll your way.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Any performance numbers yet?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Not yet but my hole shot and acceleration is a huge differance from what it was. My top end isnt that much of a change, Ive gained a little but wont see a big differance untill I put a ss prop on it.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

its the negative I thought it was cool


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

pink & black? Kinda' sexy in a trashy sorta' way.


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

That is a cool lookin boat, what trim tabs are you running?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

minnkota trim tabs. the work great and there very quiet


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Few updates to the skiff. I picked up a push pole holder for the platform from anytide. I also put lights and a stereo on the boat as well as a pole holder in the front. Yesterday I dropped of my bench/livewell to have a seat made. Just getting around to the small things


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pole holder and speakers in front.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

seat and radio is on left ounder driver seat


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

livewell


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sick!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

lookin good! i keep meaning to get some cushions but comfort seems to be last on my priorities.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

just keeps looking better and better, nice job


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, how much was the outboard?

I'm thinking of changing mine out. 
Just don't know if I want to go the Tohatsu route again.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I like the black piping on the cushions.


----------

